# Solved: How to have email redirected from Comcast to Gmail



## sallyyk (Jun 16, 2009)

Good Evening: I am probably the least experienced member so I do not know if my question is illegal because in the examples above I do not understand any of those terms!!

Here is my dilemma: For years I have had an email account with Comcast along with cable and telephone; service is in my husband's name. We recently divorced and he had my name removed from the account and now I cannot access my email.

I set up a new email account w/ Gmail....is there any legal way I can insist that Comcast forward my email for a period of time. I use that email address extensively for personal, business and Craigslist and Ebay.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Is it possible that he would allow the Email to be forwarded until you can get your contacts to use a new address ??


----------



## vicks (Jan 31, 2005)

Have you contacted Comcast to see if they will work with you on this matter?
Also, go to the sites and change your address with them.
Sure this has been a challenge for you, but, I think they would work with you...(might have to share the divorce decree).
vicks


----------



## sallyyk (Jun 16, 2009)

Thanks, I'll give that a try. Sally


----------



## sallyyk (Jun 16, 2009)

Comcast is not willing to help; I even tried to set up a new account w/ my email address - he owns my email address, according to them. Thanks for the response. Sally


----------



## vicks (Jan 31, 2005)

I think I would find a different ISP. Be sure to change your passwords on any new accounts so no one else can access them.
vicks


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

I'm afraid you are out of luck. The email is his and even if it weren't, there would be no way they would sort through it to decide what should be forwarded to you.

You'll need to start over. Just notify everyone of your new address and ask them to re-send any recent correspondence.

As you discovered. it is a good idea not to take advantage of an ISP's "free" email. They hook you that way, making you unwilling to switch ISP's and not wanting to lose your email address.


----------



## sallyyk (Jun 16, 2009)

Comcast email is not free - it cost $30 a month; there would be no sorting as he had his own email address and mine was separate. The lesson is for other wives to not share an account with their husband - unless the wife is the primary account holder.


----------



## sallyyk (Jun 16, 2009)

Thanks, Vicks, I will change the passwords.


----------



## vicks (Jan 31, 2005)

The problem appears to be that the account is in his name, and most ISP allow multiple email addresses. 
We have been married 49 years next week, and my husband and I have everything in both of our names. We are 'partners' in everything. Worked for us (so far at least )
that way if something happens to either of us the other partner will have access to everything.
Good luck in the future.
vicks


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

If you know the password to your comcast account ... 
and the ex is not reading your account ..
and he has not changed the password ..
and you had a new comcast account .. 
you could could still read your Email.

You could also log in from another ISP ... or use Comcast web mail.

I would think that comcast could move the account ... 
To a new comcast account, in your name as the owner ...
But since he is the account owner .. They would need his permission.

OR .. Transferring your personal Email should've been included in the settlement as your property.
I'm surprised lawyers haven't thought of this .. and are charging extra.


----------



## vicks (Jan 31, 2005)

NOYB
Great suggestions!!!!
vicks


----------

